# Openbook über LabView



## insertcoin (25. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beginne gerade mit der Labview Programmierung .. Und ich hätte gerne ein openbook, das ich einfach mal durchlesen kann um zu sehen welche Möglichkeiten es gibt. Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn ich nichts dafür bezahlen müsste. Daher die Frage, weiß jemand wo ich eins runterladen kann Ich hab bisher noch keins gefunden, aber für andere Sprachen gibts sowas doch auch..

danke schonmal für jeden Tip..


----------



## hela (5. September 2008)

insertcoin hat gesagt.:


> ...ich beginne gerade mit der Labview Programmierung ..
> ... hab bisher noch keins gefunden, aber für andere Sprachen gibts sowas doch auch..


Hallo,
ist denn Labview eine Programmiersprache? Soviel ich ich mir einbilde ist Labview eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche für Meßtechnik und Analyse mit kommerzieller Hardware. Was willst du da programmieren? 
Eigentlich muss man nur die Schnittstellen kennen, die man benutzen will und sich bärisch gut in der Signalverarbeitung auskennen.


----------



## insertcoin (23. September 2008)

Nee, die Programmiersprache für LabView nennt sich G .. und mit der kannst du alles machen, was mit anderen prozeduralen Sprachen auch geht.. und das eben grafisch ..


----------

